# Work permit in Germany for UK residence.



## Hamster127 (May 1, 2017)

Hi everyone.

I am a non EU-citizen, with a UK settlement status.

I got a job in Germany, that I know for certain is qualified for a German work permit. However, I have the following questions:

1. Can I get a work permit in Germany, while also maintaining my settlement status in the UK? (i.e. can I have 2 visas in 2 different countries?)
2. How long does it take to get a work permit? (roughly of course)
3. Other than an official acceptance letter from the workplace, identification (passport with copies, photographs, etc.), proof of residency in the UK (bank statements etc. at home address) and proof of available money, what other documents does one need?
4. http : // www . uk.diplo.de/contentblob/3401128/Daten/4777010/VisaApplicationFormResidencePermit.pdf is this the official application form?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Hamster127 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am a non EU-citizen, with a UK settlement status.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, you can. If you mean that you have ILR, you should keep in mind that ILR is automatically lost after 2 years outside of the UK and mere visits do not suffice to keep it active. Are you planning to stay in Germany for more than 2 years?

2. Germany never gives any sort of guarantees for things like that. If you have all your ducks in a row and absolutely everything goes smoothly, 4-6 weeks is the minimum for applications made from within the EU. 12 weeks and more is not unusual.

3. http://www.uk.diplo.de/Vertretung/unitedkingdom/en/07/Visa/7Working-in-Germany/Non-EU.html

4. Yes. You also need the additional information sheet:

http://www.uk.diplo.de/contentblob/4895524/Daten/6949211/VisaAdditionalInformation.pdf


----------



## Hamster127 (May 1, 2017)

ALKB said:


> 1. Yes, you can. If you mean that you have ILR, you should keep in mind that ILR is automatically lost after 2 years outside of the UK and mere visits do not suffice to keep it active. Are you planning to stay in Germany for more than 2 years?
> 
> 2. Germany never gives any sort of guarantees for things like that. If you have all your ducks in a row and absolutely everything goes smoothly, 4-6 weeks is the minimum for applications made from within the EU. 12 weeks and more is not unusual.
> 
> ...


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Hamster127 said:


> ALKB said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Yes, you can. If you mean that you have ILR, you should keep in mind that ILR is automatically lost after 2 years outside of the UK and mere visits do not suffice to keep it active. Are you planning to stay in Germany for more than 2 years?
> ...


----------



## Hamster127 (May 1, 2017)

yeah I will post this question in the UK section. makes more sense. 

Just to say, I have had the ILR for a while now and I have also been in the UK in the last 12 months basically all the time. So if I applied before leaving to Germany, these should not be a problem. The one thing is that they require that you "intend to live in the UK". Of course, it is a matter of argument whether going abroad for 2 years to work contradicts that. I genuinely think that it does not contradict that in general, and that it is a case-by-case situation, since now-a-days a lot of people from many western countries go abroad for a few years to gain a relevant job experience.

Of course, it is not for me to decide, and I will have to really clear things up before deciding. 

Anyway, it is not really part of this section of the forum I suppose. So I end this with a nice thank you.

Cheers.


----------

